
Documentary films need more funding - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/jan/03/documentary-films-need-more-funding
======
laurex
As a former documentary distributor, I've been thinking about creating a fund,
with enough capital this could help make more high-quality docs about science,
technology, and culture (not politics or celebrities). Enough people here
could probably make this viable if there were interest. Most funds are non-
profits.

